# Cartoons Chronicle Conflict in Egypt



## Guest

There are so many cartoons lately on the conflict and I've seen one of them shared here in a thread already. I thought we could also post cartoons or graphic images that we come across that relate to the topic in this thread. I wish I would have started collecting these sooner. I've come across a lot of good ones that I can't seem to find now.

I also came across an article today that talks about the cartoons covering the opinions of the conflict. I link the article below. If you look at the cartoon graphic in the article you'll see it's interactive. You can select tiny arrows at the bottom of the graphic that go backwards and forwards to view different cartoons of that person's work on the conflict. It's difficult to notice but there are several cartoons to look at than just what you see originally displayed when the link opens. Cartoons Chronicle Conflict in Egypt

Here are some more I've come across. I tried to omit ones already displayed in the article above. The images below may disappear at any time as it's on a temporary image hosting site.


























































































































































Some non-cartoon and more graphic art, drawings and photography comments on the conflict.



















A 6 year old girl drew this after the churches burned. It's also been made into a cartoon but I can't find it in all my digging.









Recent picture of the importance of the Nile from space.









From Amnesty Int'l







]


----------



## Guest

And you may have seen this new image circulating. As I understand it's the new symbol for the victory sign. Instead of two fingers it's four in reference to Rabia Square where hundred died on August 14th at the hands of the Egyptian military in defiant protest. The root of the word Rabia is the number four so you have the four finger symbol now and people changing their social media profile photos to it like others are changing their profile photos to Gen. Sisi.


----------



## firstfossil

I had to drive along Sudan St (Giza) this morning. Lots of striking political graffiti going on for hundreds of metres but then at the end of the street I see this incredibly tasteful TE Data billboard:


----------



## Guest

The monster of online gaming needs to be fed by TE data. lol

More cartoons on the conflict:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The less gory and gruesome images circulating on facebook hashtag search
































































A graphic circulating on some people's political leaning. I've also seen it with the Egyptian flag's Egypt where the blank circle is.












> BBC's top Sherlock actor, Benedict Cumberbatch, tells the paparazzi to "Go photograph ‪#‎Egypt‬ and show the world something important" Respect to this guy!


----------



## Guest

These ones were under #USA on fb.










In response to what happened in Sinai yesterday.



























This R4BIA‬ message has taken off. There are a lot of different version of it at protests around the world.









First time I've seen Morsi referenced in awhile.









I think this is the first reference to Mubarak I've seen in awhile too.









I'll just say this is what some angry Yemeni wives are posting.


----------



## Guest

Mother's of martyrs. Don't cry Mom.


















Painting the picture of Egypt. Everyone's perspective is different.









This is interesting how the Rabia‬ discussion is progressing. The premise of this graphic seems to be that because the victims are Arabs and of a different race and religion the response to what happened wouldn't be the same as if they were white people or Christians being killed.









Apples and Oranges.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## hurghadapat

zaytoona said:


>


Enough now of these cartoons.....the situation is bad enough in Egypt and what started off as being quite funny is now becoming a tad tedious.


----------



## Guest

hurghadapat said:


> Enough now of these cartoons.....the situation is bad enough in Egypt and what started off as being quite funny is now becoming a tad tedious.


Ok. Please close the thread then.


----------

